# Any guys from derbyshire?! :)



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey UK-M. Long time lurker, finally decided to get an account.

Ive been lifting just over a year naturally. Joined here mainly for advice about potentially (in the future) not being natural. Plenty of interesting information and posts. Also, Its a nice change from other forums too and Im finding myself reading the general chat section more than the other forum I post on!

From derbyshire myself (near chesterfield) anyone local? 

Hope you're all well.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

This isn't a gay dating site you know..


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> This isn't a gay dating site you know..


Hard to tell at times though  :whistling:


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Welcome mate :beer:

Not from Derbyshire no.....thank Fukc!!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Welcome mate :beer:
> 
> Not from Derbyshire no.....thank Fukc!!!


NOOOOOOOOCASTLE!!

(im just a fake geordie i moved here 6 years ago lol)


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> NOOOOOOOOCASTLE!!
> 
> (im just a fake geordie i moved here 6 years ago lol)


Lol same here, just a plastic one!

Been here 5 years as of last month


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol same here, just a plastic one!
> 
> Been here 5 years as of last month


ill take on them geordie shore fvkers in a sexy-off any day of the week


----------



## MarkF (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm from Derbyshire and not to far from Ches.


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

resten said:


> Hard to tell at times though  :whistling:


Heading to your endz on Friday booked a table at the oldbank good or bad choice?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Heading to your endz on Friday booked a table at the oldbank good or bad choice?


I'm only a few mins away from there...

I don't know mate, it's definitely expensive for what it is. I've had some amazing meals in there but have had some pretty poor ones too.

Think the management team got changed recently because of the problems. Hopefully it's settled in now.

The ribs are great, but the chips have always been poor :sad:

They make their own soft serve ice cream though, so the sundaes are epic


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> ill take on them geordie shore fvkers in a sexy-off any day of the week


Lol bunch of pansies!


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

resten said:


> I'm only a few mins away from there...
> 
> I don't know mate, it's definitely expensive for what it is. I've had some amazing meals in there but have had some pretty poor ones too.
> 
> ...


Ah man wish I pm'd now.

Please tell me their not prison portions at least.

Was looking to have the 1kg ribs and maybe something else.

Anywhere else in gayton for decent grub ideally grill house/American food


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

just-that-ek said:


> Ah man wish I pm'd now.
> 
> Please tell me their not prison portions at least.
> 
> ...


No the portions are fine. 1kg of ribs would be highly recommended  The ribs have always been amazing

I'm sure it's fine now, it's busy most nights still.

I haven't been myself, but this place gets good reviews:

http://www.smokeysbrighton.com/


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

resten said:


> No the portions are fine. 1kg of ribs would be highly recommended  The ribs have always been amazing
> 
> I'm sure it's fine now, it's busy most nights still.
> 
> ...


Ribs it is then 

That place looks even better


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Phil7655 said:


> Hey UK-M. Long time lurker, finally decided to get an account.
> 
> Ive been lifting just over a year naturally. Joined here mainly for advice about potentially (in the future) not being natural. Plenty of interesting information and posts. Also, Its a nice change from other forums too and Im finding myself reading the general chat section more than the other forum I post on!
> 
> ...


Yes.

Just outside Alfreton, and I'm not remotly natural.

can we be friends?

(I'm not from here, Misses is at Derby uni and I was offered a job in Derby, been here a couple of years now.)


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

just-that-ek said:


> This isn't a gay dating site you know..


Whatttt!?! brb deleting account.



Hotdog147 said:


> Welcome mate :beer:
> 
> Not from Derbyshire no.....thank Fukc!!!


Haha, its not that bad...well... haha



MarkF said:


> I'm from Derbyshire and not to far from Ches.


Ah cool mate, I train in ches. Nuffield (its **** imo, joined when I wasnt that fussed on lifting but now considering moving to lifestyles next door) Where do you train?



Brook877 said:


> Yes.
> 
> Just outside Alfreton, and I'm not remotly natural.
> 
> ...


Haha sounds good! Im pretty small tbh... hopefully ill be able to change that!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Yes from Derbyshire bit no longer live there...nearest I'll be getting is to watch the fireworks at Matlock


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

Beklet said:


> Yes from Derbyshire bit no longer live there...nearest I'll be getting is to watch the fireworks at Matlock


I cant believe it will soon be that time of year again. grim! aha


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Phil7655 said:


> Hey UK-M. Long time lurker, finally decided to get an account.
> 
> Ive been lifting just over a year naturally. Joined here mainly for advice about potentially (in the future) not being natural. Plenty of interesting information and posts. Also, Its a nice change from other forums too and Im finding myself reading the general chat section more than the other forum I post on!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board boss, I know a thing or two about what it is you are looking into.


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

hackskii said:


> Welcome to the board boss, I know a thing or two about what it is you are looking into.


Cheers! Sounds good!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

just-that-ek said:


> This isn't a gay dating site you know..


So why are you here then?

Try not to be a idiot when someone new joins the board, have a day off


----------



## just-that-ek (Nov 10, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> So why are you here then?
> 
> Try not to be a idiot when someone new joins the board, have a day off


I'm just eyeing up all the guys (nohomo)


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Am from Bolsover


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice to c ya to c ya nice


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Simspin said:


> Nice to c ya to c ya nice


You've done this on sh1t loads of threads lol pack it in


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> You've done this on sh1t loads of threads lol pack it in


how dare you outraged nuf sed! :cursing:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Simspin said:


> how dare you outraged nuf sed! :cursing:


Awww am sorry


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

I forgive you!

go in peace :innocent:



mrssalvatore said:


> Awww am sorry


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

Near Alfreton mate. Welcome


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Simspin said:


> I forgive you!
> 
> go in peace :innocent:


Yay!! Thank you


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

From West London but now bringing some southern class to Chezvegas


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

amigamike said:


> From West London but now bringing some southern class to Chezvegas


lol good luck!! Avoid town on a Wednesday night


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> lol good luck!! Avoid town on a Wednesday night


It dosent seem too bad , unlike bolsover i hear


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm from near alfreton too!!! Seems to be a few if us on here?!?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

amigamike said:


> It dosent seem too bad , unlike bolsover i hear


Oi there's nowt wrong with boza!!! Wednesdays / chesterfield

Gay night!!! Avoid unless you like that type I thing lol


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> I'm from near alfreton too!!! Seems to be a few if us on here?!?


Us northerners are far better


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Am from Bolsover


My in laws are from Bolsover, not as good as it used to be for a night out. New weatherspoons is alrate though


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> My in laws are from Bolsover, not as good as it used to be for a night out. New weatherspoons is alrate though


Pillar of rock!!

It's not bad to posh for boza tho lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Pillar of rock!!
> 
> It's not bad to posh for boza tho lol


Yeah weird name and it probably not last, I used to like the two pubs near coop, cross keys and can't remember other one? Then go pizza hot for a kebab meat pizza.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

mrssalvatore said:


> Oi there's nowt wrong with boza!!! Wednesdays / chesterfield
> 
> Gay night!!! Avoid unless you like that type I thing lol


That explains a lot


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Yeah weird name and it probably not last, I used to like the two pubs near coop, cross keys and can't remember other one? Then go pizza hot for a kebab meat pizza.


It's better than the grotty thing that was there before

Cross keys ...is now a shop lol cavendish was over the crossing that's still there!!

They've turned a pub into a bloody antique centre the only antique thing in boza is the people!! Lol

Although we do have a nice new I've cream parlour


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

amigamike said:


> That explains a lot


Hahaha!! Yeah Thursdays and Saturdays are you best bet !!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> It's better than the grotty thing that was there before
> 
> Cross keys ...is now a shop lol cavendish was over the crossing that's still there!!
> 
> ...


Weren't it sports drome? I got **** faced one New Year's Eve in there!!! Keys is a fulton foods?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Weren't it sports drome? I got **** faced one New Year's Eve in there!!! Keys is a fulton foods?


No it was a shiiiity curry house! Think it's was drome before that!

Yea fultons! Continuously fighting with far foods it's hilarious to watch from my gym window when the managers start arguin pmsl!!


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> No it was a shiiiity curry house! Think it's was drome before that!
> 
> Yea fultons! Continuously fighting with far foods it's hilarious to watch from my gym window when the managers start arguin pmsl!!


Curry house?!? Didn't know that. I've been to the Italian a few times that's nice. Where's gym in boza then?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Curry house?!? Didn't know that. I've been to the Italian a few times that's nice. Where's gym in boza then?


That place gave me food poisoning

You know farm foods the place above it...used to be something to do with Derbyshire councils courses for adult or some bollox it's in there now


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> That place gave me food poisoning
> 
> You know farm foods the place above it...used to be something to do with Derbyshire councils courses for adult or some bollox it's in there now


No way?!?

Didn't know there was a gym in boza!!! Been to one in clowne a couple of times but it was ages ago!! Went out in chesterfield the other night and it's gone down hill big time!!!! Prefer derby all day long.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> No way?!?
> 
> Didn't know there was a gym in boza!!! Been to one in clowne a couple of times but it was ages ago!! Went out in chesterfield the other night and it's gone down hill big time!!!! Prefer derby all day long.


Lol we don't do a lot in it especially Fridays lol










Harts?? My sisters fellas cousin owns it!! An my fella trained there a lot!

A must admit its a lot better mines only really small but has everything you need!!

To be honest chesterfield had been rubbish for the last 5 Years since they shut my club  me and my sister had a routine where we went in town and they closed the Bugga it's never been the same since  !! Personally I prefer Sheffield or Mansfield derby is a bit far out for me '


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol we don't do a lot in it especially Fridays lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks alrate though.

Never been Mansfield, heard its a bit ropey?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Looks alrate though.
> 
> Never been Mansfield, heard its a bit ropey?


Depends on nights I think ! Has very good Indians


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Depends on nights I think ! Has very good Indians


That's always a bonus. Can't bet a good curry.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> That's always a bonus. Can't bet a good curry.


To true


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> To true


Seem to have hijacked this thread a bit. Sorry op.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

nowhere near derby mate but welcome anyway


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Seem to have hijacked this thread a bit. Sorry op.


Lol every thread this week has been pushed of topic lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol every thread this week has been pushed of topic lol


Not been on in ages to be honest.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Not been on in ages to be honest.


We've had a few locked ones to lol


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> We've had a few locked ones to lol


Naughty!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Naughty!!!


I hold no responsibility for any of it  :innocent:


----------



## H10dst (Apr 18, 2010)

mrssalvatore said:


> I hold no responsibility for any of it  :innocent:


Yeah ok then.


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

H10dst said:


> Seem to have hijacked this thread a bit. Sorry op.


Haha no problem at all mate!


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Phil7655 said:


> Haha no problem at all mate!


Yes I am sorry also


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes I am sorry also


Its all good! nothing wrong with a bit of chit chat! Hows everyones training been today?

Personally I sense i may require a wheelchair tomorrow. Got a little bit lairy on todays lower session.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Phil7655 said:


> Its all good! nothing wrong with a bit of chit chat! Hows everyones training been today?
> 
> Personally I sense i may require a wheelchair tomorrow. Got a little bit lairy on todays lower session.


I did legs today, am bit going to be able to walk tomorrow although I did find it amusing, coming of the smiths machine and falling Into a heap on the floor lol

What about yourself??


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Derbyshire lad here


----------



## Phil7655 (Aug 30, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> I did legs today, am bit going to be able to walk tomorrow although I did find it amusing, coming of the smiths machine and falling Into a heap on the floor lol
> 
> What about yourself??





Phil7655 said:


> Personally I sense i may require a wheelchair tomorrow.


Legs also. It was pretty brutal. Always a great success when you have to use the bannister to get down the stairs after legs.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Phil7655 said:


> Legs also. It was pretty brutal. Always a great success when you have to use the bannister to get down the stairs after legs.


Going down hurts more than going up lol


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

From Notts live on the edge now in sunny old ilkeston :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

sprock said:


> From Notts live on the edge now in sunny old ilkeston :lol:


Aaaaaa good old ilson,lol.

What gym do you go to, platinum??


----------



## sprock (Dec 28, 2012)

Depends most of time i train in garage as got power rack

but when i want to train in gym i usually go ilson, been platinum twice and it's ok but there power rack seemed flimsy so decided to stick with oldschool ilson


----------

